# sten labs igf lr3



## whitegato777 (May 3, 2013)

Has anybody used sten labs igf with any success? Their prices seem to good to be true..


----------



## legaljuicer (May 29, 2013)

whitegato777 said:


> Has anybody used sten labs igf with any success? Their prices seem to good to be true..


they are legit and sell to the research community. You can trust them


----------

